# 58 c GPU temperature when not doing anything. How will it cope when in demand



## mischa88

I have a EAH5870 GPU (http://www.kurich.com/asus-eah5870-1gb-graphics-card-291.html). It will probably be a week or more until I look into overclocking as I've never done it before.

However, I'm wondering if it would be safe to. With dual monitors, the graphics card is at 57 c, while no programs except SmartDoctor are open. Is this a normal temperature for not doing much?

I used its tool to put Temperature Mode on:

_

Temperature Mode:
In this mode, HyperDrive monitors and adjusts the working speed of the GPU according to the GPU temperature. To cool down the system, HyperDrive decreases the GPU speed if the temperature gets too high
_

There was also an option for Smart Control, where you choose the minimum temperature while idle etc... I changed this to 45 c, but the fan would constantly turn on and off while it moved from 45 c to 46 c and back down again.

I think it's a safe temperature, but I'm worried that it will get too high when it is under demand, or should I trust the fan control system more? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ryeong

mischa88 said:


> I have a EAH5870 GPU (http://www.kurich.com/asus-eah5870-1gb-graphics-card-291.html). It will probably be a week or more until I look into overclocking as I've never done it before.
> 
> However, I'm wondering if it would be safe to. With dual monitors, the graphics card is at 57 c, while no programs except SmartDoctor are open. Is this a normal temperature for not doing much?
> 
> I used its tool to put Temperature Mode on:
> 
> _
> 
> Temperature Mode:
> In this mode, HyperDrive monitors and adjusts the working speed of the GPU according to the GPU temperature. To cool down the system, HyperDrive decreases the GPU speed if the temperature gets too high
> _
> 
> There was also an option for Smart Control, where you choose the minimum temperature while idle etc... I changed this to 45 c, but the fan would constantly turn on and off while it moved from 45 c to 46 c and back down again.
> 
> I think it's a safe temperature, but I'm worried that it will get too high when it is under demand, or should I trust the fan control system more?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



That's a bad temp you got there.. Manually set the fan speed.. try 75% or above if the noise doesn't bother you.. 

Change the fan speed to something very high, but within your preferences try 75-100% (100 = sick noise..) Then turn off comp for 20 min.. turn on and try checking your temps now.


----------



## salvage-this

That does seem a bit high for idle but I don't think that you are going to do any damage while running games


			
				overclockers.net said:
			
		

> Should be fine until you reach temps around 90c, then you should worry. Even at 90c the card should be able to take it though (although with heat comes instability).
> 
> I say that if you are perfectly stable, 82c is perfectly acceptable.



If you have a game that can run in windowed mode, scale down the resolution so you can play the game as well as monitoring your gpu heat.  

I would leave the fan control system stock.  Just to see what the gpu does under true stock conditions.  If you want to control the fans you can use catalyst control center. If you right click your desktop it should be in the menu. Under ATI Overdrive you can enable manual fan control and set the speed or let the heat determine the speed.  Just so you know that is where i recommend to oc your gpu when you decide to.  very fast and easy to check what is possible and manage the settings.


----------



## spynoodle

Like salvage said, you can run it up into the low 80s. The consequence, though, is a GPU that won't last as long as it would at 60c. I personally think it's good to try to keep it under 70c. If it gets over 70c definitely raise the fan speed like everyone else is saying. I would sacrifice noise for longevity any day.

EDIT: In my experience with overclocking video cards, as long as you don't raise voltages, there is actually no temperature increase. Don't worry about overclocking it unless you do in fact plan to raise voltages.


----------



## Gabe63

My ASUS 5870's run at 37 c at idle. I have a single monitor.


----------



## mischa88

Thank you for all these replies! I'm going to raise the fan speed. Maybe a side fan taking heat out of the case would help? I do have a spare one.


----------



## Gabe63

mischa88 said:


> Thank you for all these replies! I'm going to raise the fan speed. Maybe a side fan taking heat out of the case would help? I do have a spare one.



What freq does your card idle at? I am at 175/300. I am just wondering if dual monitors take it off the low power setting, or a BIOS setting?

My current fan speed is 21% and set at auto.


----------



## mischa88

Gabe63 said:


> What freq does your card idle at? I am at 175/300. I am just wondering if dual monitors take it off the low power setting, or a BIOS setting?
> 
> My current fan speed is 21% and set at auto.



By idle do you mean just on the desktop, not doing anything?

Edit: I'm wondering if I've installed my case fan wrong. The water cooling radiator fan is blowing in, like the instructions suggested and the top case fan is blowing out (that's how it came, so I left it).

I'm thinking of installing a side fan as the GPU fan is blowing air down, the PSU is blowing air up and both are below/at the bottom of the motherboard, so heat is probably just building up in that area. I'm thinking of having a side fan wit air blowing out, but these are just ideas. Also, the top fan seems to be blowing out cold air... It's my first computer I've built so please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## funkysnair

he gpu fan is blowing down?

are you sure the fan is not sucking air out of the inside of the case and blowing it out the back aswell as your psu?

thats how they normaly run these days, try with bit of paper putting it near the fan and see if it pushes the paper away or attracts it to the fan!!

im sure a fan on the side feeding fresh air to these two componants will make a difference


----------



## mischa88

funkysnair said:


> he gpu fan is blowing down?
> 
> are you sure the fan is not sucking air out of the inside of the case and blowing it out the back aswell as your psu?
> 
> thats how they normaly run these days, try with bit of paper putting it near the fan and see if it pushes the paper away or attracts it to the fan!!
> 
> im sure a fan on the side feeding fresh air to these two componants will make a difference



Thanks for the suggestion. I just tried it and you're right- the GPU fan is blowing fan into the GPU, so I'll put in a side fan blowing in in.

If this doesn't help as much as I'm hoping it will, is the best option to just keep the GPU fan high? Does it wear the motor down if it's high all the time?


----------



## funkysnair

if you put a decent fan feeding fresh air to your gpu you should be fine...

ive had a gpu at 55% constant for a while (1yr) with no problems

think about it, your other case fans are running nearly full if not full throttle constant and they last! (well decent ones do)


----------



## mischa88

funkysnair said:


> if you put a decent fan feeding fresh air to your gpu you should be fine...
> 
> ive had a gpu at 55% constant for a while (1yr) with no problems
> 
> think about it, your other case fans are running nearly full if not full throttle constant and they last! (well decent ones do)



That's true. I'm glad it's something simple to sort out! I'll try it in a few minutes. My old PC I used to keep in a gap between the wall and my desk (I have a small room). I'm thinking of finding somewhere else for it, because won't it just be circulating the same (and probably hot) air around?


----------



## Ryeong

Gabe63 said:


> My ASUS 5870's run at 37 c at idle. I have a single monitor.



That's what most GPU does. heck, mine is overclocked by A LOT and run 39 idle.. 59 is too hot idle..


----------



## funkysnair

well if all your componants are exhausting out the back and you have intakes in the front

heat rises, so if you have fans at the back near the top that is ideal-one of the reasons the antec 900 & 1200 are such good sellers is the fact that the air cooling is very good due to the fact that you have exhaust on the rear top then you have the big 220mm fan right on the top!

if you stick to the principle of intake-front exhaust-rear and the side fan for your gpu you should be fine


----------



## Ryeong

funkysnair said:


> well if all your componants are exhausting out the back and you have intakes in the front
> 
> heat rises, so if you have fans at the back near the top that is ideal-one of the reasons the antec 900 & 1200 are such good sellers is the fact that the air cooling is very good due to the fact that you have exhaust on the rear top then you have the big 220mm fan right on the top!
> 
> if you stick to the principle of intake-front exhaust-rear and the side fan for your gpu you should be fine



agree'd.


----------



## mischa88

Thank you for all this help! I need to buy extra screws to attach the fan, so I will be able to install it tomorrow and will tell you the difference


----------



## funkysnair

no problem-thats what this forum is for

just use two screws off your other fans for the time being until you get some more!

wont effect the fans having only 2 screws per fan


----------



## mischa88

funkysnair said:


> no problem-thats what this forum is for
> 
> just use two screws off your other fans for the time being until you get some more!
> 
> wont effect the fans having only 2 screws per fan



Good idea. I didn't think of that lol. I'll do that. Thank you!


----------



## Gabe63

If you are not oc that is too hot idle. Go to CCC and open the ATI overdrive, what is the current value when nothing is going on, does it drop down to 157/300?


----------



## mischa88

Gabe63 said:


> If you are not oc that is too hot idle. Go to CCC and open the ATI overdrive, what is the current value when nothing is going on, does it drop down to 157/300?



Are you talking about farenheight? I just looked in the ATI over drive. It says:

39 c, 102 f, Fan speed: 21%. I have left it for about 5-10 minutes.

I changed it to auto control. The temperatures are a bit better after putting a side fan in, but I'm still not sure if that's cool enough. I would be pessimistic about over clocking. I could use the option to keep it below a certain temperature while it isn't used much, but it gets annoying that it keeps speeding up and slowing down every few seconds.


----------



## funkysnair

mine is at 46 c and my gpu fan is at 21% im not worried


----------



## mischa88

funkysnair said:


> mine is at 46 c and my gpu fan is at 21% im not worried



Is yours overclocked, and would you worry about overclocking it?


----------



## funkysnair

mine isnt overclocked, just got it...

i think if i overclocked it i would raise the fan speed to 40% - 55% ish


----------



## mischa88

funkysnair said:


> mine isnt overclocked, just got it...
> 
> i think if i overclocked it i would raise the fan speed to 40% - 55% ish



Okay, I won't worry then. I just got to make sure it doesn't get over 80c when under pressure?


----------



## funkysnair

nah they can handle more than that


----------



## mischa88

funkysnair said:


> nah they can handle more than that



Thanks for your help! I'm glad the temperature will be fine. I've realised that my case fans are set to a higher speed than they need to be, so I won't mind turning the GPU fan up a bit.


----------



## Gabe63

I think I mis-read your first tpost. Are you at 39c idle and 57c loaded? That is fine. I thought you were 57c at idle, that would be abnormal.


----------

